# How is the Job situation for Pharmacist/Pharma Industrial Jobs in Canada ??



## girase_yogeshkumar (Dec 30, 2015)

Dear Canadian Expats;

I am Yogeshkumar, Pharmacist, having more than 8 years work experience in Pharma Industry and recently working in Dubai (UAE)

Can any one tell me, can I get Job in one of the Pharma Company based upon my profile mentioned as above.

I have applied for Canada Immigration through Express Entry. 

Is there any chance of getting Job offer from Pharma Company before I migrate to Canada ??

Please advise me.

Waiting for Your positive reply soon.


Warm Regards,

Yogeshkumar Girase


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There is work for pharmacists in Canada. 

As the profession is regulated, you will have to have your credentials evaluated to see how they match up to Canadian standards and do some additional training/upgrading as required. 

The industry is regulated at the provincial level, so you'll need to contact the College of Pharmacists in the province you wish to work in to inquire as to what they expect from foreign trained pharmacists. 

You may be able to find work in remote areas... the pay for such jobs is fairly good, but in exchange for this, you will be far away from the larger cities and towns (ie many remote locations have limited road access, if any land access at all) and sometimes life can get lonely in these areas. Also consider that many of these jobs are located in Canada's far north and the winters there are _very_ extreme (-20 C and colder on a warm day, not including wind chill), and as someone who is from a notoriously hot country, you may find it difficult to adapt... I know that I couldn't live up north long term (anything colder than -15C is too cold for my liking) and I was born and raised in Canada.


----------

